# Please Help Me set up Old Router as Wireless Repeater



## ksagar7up (Jun 7, 2015)

I have WD mynet N750 Router as Primary 

i have got another D link DIR-803 Router which i need to 

set it as Wireless Repeater

pls help me...

Thanks in adv.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 13, 2015)

D link DIR-803 is not compatible with dd-wrt & openwrt & its default os/menu has no such option meaning it is not possible to use it as wireless repeater.


----------

